# Kershaw Speed Safe



## lightinsky (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi cpfer's. I recently removed the spring assist torsion bar from my Kershaw Leek because I felt the sliding safety lock wouldn't give me that secure feeling even if it was slid to lock and prevent the knife from opening with speed safe assist.

I took out the torsion bar and put it all back together and the knife opens as fast with the flick of a wrist if not faster without the torsion speed safe bar from what I have seen. Now I feel more secure carying this knife in my pocket without the speed safe. I also have the clip tip up carry which I found to be better since the blade is pressing against the side of my pants and having the sliding lock there too helps. 

I did find the sliding lock doesn't have much tension like it did when I got the knife when it was new several months ago. Anyway I like the feeling of knowing that it won't cause damage to me if the safety lock slid up giving access to the speed safe mechanism to go off inadvertently. 

Without the speed safe I feel this knife is perfect. What do you guys and gals think if you have done what I did and removed the speed safe bar?


----------



## ninemm (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Kershaw leek and never worried about the knife opening with the slide lock in place. But, that's just me. Glad to know it still functions just as well for you with the torsion bar removed!


----------



## lightinsky (Jul 15, 2010)

ninemm said:


> I have a Kershaw leek and never worried about the knife opening with the slide lock in place. But, that's just me. Glad to know it still functions just as well for you with the torsion bar removed!


 

Yeah thanks. I wasn't sure what would happen when I decided to remove the bar since some say if the knife has no detent to hold the knife closed without the bar. The leek stays closed without the bar and even if I try to shake the knife out when the lock is off it takes alot of force and shaking to make the blade exit from it's safety quarters. I love this little knife and liked the speed safe but was nervous it would accidently come open since the safety slid lock doesn't give you that real secure feeling it will not slid to the open position.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 15, 2010)

I've never worried about mine opening, even with the lock left open. With or without the opening spring, if the blade opens too easily, just tighten the pivot bolt. It's not complicated.


----------



## ziptrickhead (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can adjust the tension of that sliding lock bar. I had a composite leek and I remember there was a screw on it so maybe you could tighten that down. I was never concerned about the leek opening though because I clipped it tip up with the blade against the seam of the pocket. That way even if the blade were to open it would just open up against the seam and get stopped.


----------



## lightinsky (Jul 15, 2010)

ziptrickhead said:


> I'm pretty sure you can adjust the tension of that sliding lock bar. I had a composite leek and I remember there was a screw on it so maybe you could tighten that down. I was never concerned about the leek opening though because I clipped it tip up with the blade against the seam of the pocket. That way even if the blade were to open it would just open up against the seam and get stopped.


 

I hear what you are saying however my leeks sliding lock bar just turns and turns when I tighten the screw because the little rubber washer broke off due to wear and tear. I carry it the same way you do tip up agains pocket seam but think assited technology is sketchy anyway and since taking out the torsion bar it opens as quick if not faster without it with a flick of the wrist. Thanks for your input!


----------



## carrot (Jul 15, 2010)

It is fine if you wish to remove the Speed Safe from the knife. The knife functions just fine without it with the obvious loss of the assisted opening mechanism and possibly a loss of detent depending on model, as some models (many Onion designs) rely solely on the spring of the Speed Safe to hold the knife safely closed.

The issue with the lack of the detent is that the blade is more prone to accidental opening, although tightening the pivot or using the sliding lock can mitigate the risks. 

Some newer models of Kershaw's Speed Safe are designed to be much safer -- for instance the Shallot's AO mechanism will not activate until the blade is open about 30º. This effectively prevents the Shallot from opening accidentally yet still provides the same fast opening action that Speed Safe is known for. With the knife's spine clipped up to the seam of a pocket, there is pretty much no chance of accidental opening.


----------



## lightinsky (Jul 15, 2010)

The leek without the torsion assist bar actually doesn't stay loose when closed and flings open with flicking the wrist. I like it this way alot and also for the fact of the sketchy knife laws and speed safe concerns.


----------



## ziptrickhead (Jul 16, 2010)

lightinsky said:


> The leek without the torsion assist bar actually doesn't stay loose when closed and flings open with flicking the wrist. I like it this way alot and also for the fact of the sketchy knife laws and speed safe concerns.



Being in NYC I totally understand the whole sketchy knife laws issue. That was my biggest issue with the leek. I loved the design and blade steel and stuff, but the speed assist was a concern. Not that I've ever had any legal knife related problems, but I'd rather not take the chance.

I went as far as to consider maybe modding my leek to get rid of the lack of detent problem but decided that it wasn't worth it in the end. If Kershaw were to make a non safe assist leek I would definitely buy it.


----------



## lightinsky (Jul 16, 2010)

ziptrickhead said:


> Being in NYC I totally understand the whole sketchy knife laws issue. That was my biggest issue with the leek. I loved the design and blade steel and stuff, but the speed assist was a concern. Not that I've ever had any legal knife related problems, but I'd rather not take the chance.
> 
> I went as far as to consider maybe modding my leek to get rid of the lack of detent problem but decided that it wasn't worth it in the end. If Kershaw were to make a non safe assist leek I would definitely buy it.


 
Actually after removing the spring assist feature the knife stays in place just tighten the pivot screw and it keeps the blade in the handle even after trying to shake it out it takes force and also the knife can be flipped open using either stud on the knife. So you need not worry about detent issue with the leek.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

lightinsky said:


> The leek without the torsion assist bar actually doesn't stay loose when closed and flings open with flicking the wrist. I like it this way alot and also for the fact of the sketchy knife laws and speed safe concerns.



Whoa... you've taken an assisted opening knife (sketchy legalities) and turned it into a gravity knife (which is widely prohibited) SWEET! :thumbsup:


----------



## OCD (Jul 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Whoa... you've taken an assisted opening knife (sketchy legalities) and turned it into a gravity knife (which is widely prohibited) SWEET! :thumbsup:



My thoughts exactly! :huh:


----------



## lightinsky (Jul 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Whoa... you've taken an assisted opening knife (sketchy legalities) and turned it into a gravity knife (which is widely prohibited) SWEET! :thumbsup:


 

I did that but the other day after being told to just tighten the pivot bolt a little would prevent the leek from opening easily. So that's what I did I re disassembled my leek and put back the spring torsion bar in it and put it back together to original specs and tightened the pivot screw and now it works great. Much tighter and less likely to open accidently.


----------

